# Sick? Green clear mucus poop :(



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

Princess is 9.5 weeks old.

She is eating normally, which is right around two Tablespoons a night (she eats about 75% of it at night and then snacks a few times during the day). 

She is drinking her water.

Normally her poop is soft brown pretty well formed. 

She isn't being huffy or had any behavior changes, she is a super social girl. She is quilling right now, we can see the tiny points coming through her skin and find lost quills daily.

Last night she pulled her 'litter box' paper towel around her cage and into her hide (messy girl). She has moved it before but never this much. She tore it up too, maybe chewed on it? So she had a bath today. We just use plain water, no soap but we did do oatmeal (in a sock) for the first time today.

Tonight when we went to wake her up she had pulled her paper towel out again. On it there was a very normal looking poop but also, in another area some bright green mucus.

At first we thought it was vomit, but she just did another bright green poop.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Wait a day to see if it's stress-induced. If it's extremely smelly, or lasts for a while (not sure on exact guidelines; my guy always clears up within a day), then it's vet-trip time.

Just as an FYI, some hedgehogs are weirdly private about their pooping (I know, how is that even a sentence?!). Someone discovered that his hedgehog would only use a litterbox if it was inside his hide; I think he ended up getting a second hide, or a snuggle-sack for sleeping, or something like that?


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

Well this morning there was no green stuff, just a huge amount of nice normal poop. 

Sigh. She keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Good! Glad to hear it cleared up on its own.

Green poops, or at least green tinges to poop, happen occasionally. It's important to notice when it happens, but if it's not reoccurring (always associated with the same food or treat), not constant (possible infection), not all of it, etc, then it's not something to worry about.

Hedgehogs have a magical way of turning us all into poop-obsessed worrywarts!


----------

